# RIU should bring back neg rep.



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

That way the looney tunes we all know are nuts can know it too. Not that it would stop all of them, but some of them are so stupid they should be in the red like they used to be (and know it).


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2013)

Do you find these people get weeded out sooner rather than later by the community (pun intended)?


----------



## NightOwlBono (Apr 27, 2013)

I understand both Sides of the argument ,well no argument.
but both posters make good points.


i like the idea of negative rep,or a green/red bar,just so noobs have a general idea who has good advice and who they shouldn't trust.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 27, 2013)

NightOwlBono said:


> I understand both Sides of the argument ,well no argument.
> but both posters make good points.
> 
> 
> i like the idea of negative rep,or a green/red bar,just so noobs have a general idea who has good advice and who they shouldn't trust.


Because rep is always so relevant to your growing ability? For example my last 10 reps, not one of them was given to me for anything remotely cannabis related, mostly food related. Like with post counts, rep really has nothing to do with anything. And can you imagine the amount of negative rep that would get thrown around in the politics section?


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2013)

What was the reasoning behind discontinuance previously?


----------



## Fungus Gnat (Apr 27, 2013)

Because they won't care and the ones that do care will be trolled by the ones that don't.


----------



## sunni (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion we'll take it into consideration


----------



## smoke and coke (Apr 27, 2013)

people abused the neg. rep just like they abuse the + rep. throwing neg. reps just because you dont like someone.

you didn't see anyone crying when they get a + but when they got a neg. look out.

its a happier community without the neg. rep.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 28, 2013)

LOL, while it sounds like a great idea, I cannot imagine the crying that would go on. People need to stop giving +rep so loosely. I hate to see someone with 58 posts and a beyond repute rep bar. Ridiculous. Especially when they show their true colors around post 91, and everyone ends up hating them.


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 29, 2013)

smoke and coke said:


> people abused the neg. rep just like they abuse the + rep. throwing neg. reps just because you dont like someone.
> 
> you didn't see anyone crying when they get a + but when they got a neg. look out.
> 
> its a happier community without the neg. rep.


i agree with this. maybe add a red star sort of like other drug forums.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Apr 29, 2013)

You know, I gave this some more thought last night while fighting the insomnia. If it works like rep, and you have to hit about 30 people before you can give - rep again, it might not be so bad. Also, if the - rep is commensurate with your rep power, not so bad. That way, if some troll keeps making new accounts to - rep someone they hate, it will be a big zero for their effort. This means that the people who have established themselves and have a higher rep power, can knock the new people, who mysteriously get a full bar in under a 200 posts) back down pretty quick when they start acting up. Maybe not such a bad thing. It actually makes the rep bar more valuable, and more in line with what the community as a whole thinks.


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

I've personally never looked at anyones rep bar due to the meaningless nature of it. I see it as a way of sending someone a personalized compliment, nothing more. In the same way that i don't judge someone by clicking on their profile and looking at how many likes they've received. It means nothing. To me rep bars and such are like comparing how many facebook friends you have.


----------



## kpmarine (Apr 29, 2013)

ClaytonBigsby said:


> You know, I gave this some more thought last night while fighting the insomnia. If it works like rep, and you have to hit about 30 people before you can give - rep again, it might not be so bad. Also, if the - rep is commensurate with your rep power, not so bad. That way, if some troll keeps making new accounts to - rep someone they hate, it will be a big zero for their effort. This means that the people who have established themselves and have a higher rep power, can knock the new people, who mysteriously get a full bar in under a 200 posts) back down pretty quick when they start acting up. Maybe not such a bad thing. It actually makes the rep bar more valuable, and more in line with what the community as a whole thinks.


With whole threads designed to rep people for the hell of it; attaching your rep power to neg. rep would never be balanced.

On the other hand; I'm not opposed to some sort of flag once a person gets a certain lever of negative reputation. I feel this flag would work better if it was separate from your rep bar though.


----------

